# [ODMP] Baltimore City Police Department, Maryland ~ May 19, 2006



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Baltimore City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on May 19, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18313*


----------

